# Einsteiger aus Brühl



## aixro (12. Januar 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe vor ein paar Wochen wieder angefangen ein wenig zu fahren.
Ich komme aus Brühl, bin 43 Jahre und suche nun gleichgesinnte, um nicht alleine fahren zu müssen.
Da ich ein Schreibtischtäter bin, ist meine Kondition noch recht schwach.
Wer hat also Lust mit einem Anfänger etwas rum zu fahren, und ggf. etwas Fahrtechnik bei zu bringen.

Viele Grüße


----------



## sun909 (12. Januar 2018)

In der Ville fahren regelmäßig Biker, das ist für den Anfang sicher nicht schlecht. 

Ansonsten im Last-Minute-Biking bei den Terminen schauen.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (12. Januar 2018)

Beim Last-Minute-Biking (oft nur LMB) wird zwar immer die Schwierigkeit ( --> Fahrtechnik) und das Tempo (--> Kondition) angegeben. Diese sind in 3 Stufen gestaffelt, jedoch subjektiv aus der Sicht vom Anbieter .
Die Fahrtechnik kann etwas mehr objektiv angegeben werden. Dies wird aber nicht immer genutzt: die Single Trail Skala. Dort sind es zwar 6 Stufen, aber immer noch sehr weit auseinander. Du wirst am Anfang wahrscheinlich stolz sein einen S0 sauber und S1 halbwegs anständig fahren zu können.
Bei der Konditon ist es ähnlich: dies wird gerne in km Strecke, gekletterte Höhenmeter hm und die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit gemessen. Nur mit diesen 3 Parametern zusammen und der benötigen Fahrtechnik kann die benötigte Kondition objetiv angegeben werden.

Diesen ganzen Zahlensalat gibt aber niemand an. Deswegen fahr einfach irgendwo mal mit. Es bricht Dir kein Zahn aus der Krone, wenn Du eine Stelle schiebst oder die Tour abbrichst. Und dies wird Dir auch niemand übel nehmen.


----------



## delphi1507 (12. Januar 2018)

Eventuell fahre ich morgen Nachmittag oder Sonntag eine kleine Runde, ab Bornheim, zur Not auch was in Brühl, würde für mich hin und her fahren bedeuten, da ich in Brühl arbeite... und es dann nötig werden könnte Licht dabei zu haben. 

Oder Montag Vormittag eine etwas längere Runde. Alles in eher einfachem Gelände und eher sehr langsam Berg rauf.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. Januar 2018)

Schau mal vielleicht findest du hier Anschluss:

https://4seasonsmtb.wordpress.com/uber-uns/

oder

https://de-de.facebook.com/MTB-Drecksäck-Ville-401213823356979/

einfach mal Fragen & Mitfahren, wie trekki schon sagt .... Versuch macht Kluch


----------



## aixro (13. Januar 2018)

@delphi1507 , Montags schaut bei mir eher schlecht aus. Aber für heute und morgen bin ich offen, müsste das Bike in den Anhänger stecken und rüber kommen, aber kein Problem, Licht habe ich noch keins.

@schraeg (Hubert) , vielen Dank für die Links, da schaue ich mich mal etwas um, vielleicht ergibt sich etwas.

@sun909 , mit dem Last Minute hatte ich noch gar nicht gesehen, aber Danke schön. Wann und wo treffen sich die Ville-Biker?

@Trekki , bevor ich jetzt mit den ganzen Stufen anfange, muss ich erstmal die Kondition bekommen, und eine gewisse Grundtechnik im Gelände, aber ich bin bereit daran zu arbeiten 

Vielen Dank für die positive Resonanz bis jetzt.

Gruß
Willi


----------



## Trekki (13. Januar 2018)

Willi, falls Du bei den Trail-Stufen bis zur S3 kommst, bist Du hier in Köln/Bonn/Umgebung in der Königsklasse. Sei zufrieden, wenn Du am Anfang die S0 sicher fährst.

Das Wichtigste: hab Spass!


----------



## delphi1507 (13. Januar 2018)

Ich habe dir eine PN mit Telefonnummer geschickt! Meld dich doch Mal kurz, dann rufe ich bis 1030 oder gegen 1330 Mal kurz zurück. 
Licht wäre nicht das Problem... Da könnte ich aushelfen...


----------



## aixro (13. Januar 2018)

Bin gerade von einer Runde zurück gekommen. Um den Spaß geht es ja, am besten in einer Gruppe 
delphi , ich schicke Dir gleich eine Whatsapp


----------



## delphi1507 (13. Januar 2018)

aixro schrieb:


> Bin gerade von einer Runde zurück gekommen. Um den Spaß geht es ja, am besten in einer Gruppe
> @delphin696 , ich schicke Dir gleich eine Whatsapp


696¿


----------



## Pete04 (13. Januar 2018)

Wir sind auch "Willi"g und stehn zu Diensten - melde dich einfach mal per PN!
Müssen auch noch ein paar Nightrides nachliefern - sollte passen...
Liebe Grüße, Ride mal hin, der Pete!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aixro (13. Januar 2018)

Hallo Pete,
hast Post


----------



## aixro (14. Januar 2018)

Hallo Sven,
viele Dank für die Tour heute, hat Spaß gemacht und ich habe gesehen dass noch einiges an der Technik zu tu ist.
Vielen Dank für die Info mit meiner Bremse, das wird auf jeden Fall diese Woche angegangen, damit es für das nächste mal in Ordnung ist.

Viele Grüße
Willi


----------



## Trekki (14. Januar 2018)

Der Bikecheck sollte vor jeder Tour gemacht werden. Gut, dass Sven dies mit Dir durchgegangen ist.


----------



## aixro (14. Januar 2018)

Naja, hier liegt offenbar ein Produktionsproblem vor. Vorne baut sich kein so hoher Druck auf, dass die Bremse blockiert, wir dachten erst, es wäre weil das Bike ziemlich neu ist und die Bremse noch nicht richtig eingefahren ist. Haben aber dann gesehen dass ein Belag schon fast runter ist, und total schräg abgelaufen.
Ich hätte auch nimals damit gerechnet, dass nach knapp 70km die Bremse schon runter ist.
Dies ist nun auch auf meiner künftigen ToDo Liste, vor jeder Fahrt Belagdicke prüfen.


----------



## delphi1507 (14. Januar 2018)

aixro schrieb:


> Naja, hier liegt offenbar ein Produktionsproblem vor. Vorne baut sich kein so hoher Druck auf, dass die Bremse blockiert, wir dachten erst, es wäre weil das Bike ziemlich neu ist und die Bremse noch nicht richtig eingefahren ist. Haben aber dann gesehen dass ein Belag schon fast runter ist, und total schräg abgelaufen.
> Ich hätte auch nimals damit gerechnet, dass nach knapp 70km die Bremse schon runter ist.
> Dies ist nun auch auf meiner künftigen ToDo Liste, vor jeder Fahrt Belagdicke prüfen.


Druck baut die Bremse schon auf  aber wandelt es nicht wirklich in Bremswirkung um. 

Verbaut ist eine mt4 die selbst mit 2 fingern keinen stoppy produziert hat, dachte zu erst an Pfusch beim entlüften durch den Händler, Demontage der Beläge hat aber ergeben, eine Seite fast nicht angefasst andere fast komplett runter und dazu von oben nach unten sehr schräg abgefahren, also ziemlich deutliches Zeichen für eine schräge Aufnahme an der Gabel. 
An sonsten war das doch fahrtechnisch gar nicht so schlecht!


----------



## Trekki (14. Januar 2018)

Der Grund für das Problem ist doch nur zweitrangig. Das wichtigste ist die Gewissheit, dass das Rad funktioniert. Daher vor der Tour der Bikecheck.
Ich mache dies für mich selbst immer. Bremsen, Druck in den Reifen und Lager vor der Tour. Weitere Punkte (Rahmen, Laufräder, Bremsbelag, Lenkung, Dämpfer, Kette) bei der Pflege. So kostet es mir nur eine Minute extra.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (16. Januar 2018)

Wir leisten Beitrag, iss ja geografisch Haustier unsres.... Immer wieder nett wie KBU-Assistance-Team funkt....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. Januar 2018)

@aixro bestell dem Donnerstuhl Samstag nen schönen Gruß von mir, war mal mein Chef


----------



## aixro (17. Januar 2018)

@schraeg mache ich


----------



## aixro (25. Januar 2018)

Da ja mein Bike ungewollt abhanden gekommen war, konnte ich leider nicht mifahren. Jetzt habe ich wieder ein Bike, und kann wieder fahren, sollte also irgendwo am WE gefahren werden, bin ich gerne dabei 
Morgen werden erstmal die Pedale montiert und eim wenig die Bremse eingefahren


----------



## Trekki (26. Januar 2018)

Zweitbike anschaffen! Drittbike anschaffen!


----------



## delphi1507 (26. Januar 2018)

Trekki schrieb:


> Zweitbike anschaffen! Drittbike anschaffen!


Hey er fängt gerade erst wieder an .
Nicht jeder fährt so viel wie du [emoji14]


----------



## aixro (26. Januar 2018)

So, Pedale sind druff und Bremse ein wenig eingefahren. So ein Fully fährt sich ganz anders wie das Hardtail, an die neue Schaltung muss ich mich auch mal dran gewöhnen. Der Lenker ist auch ca. 4 cm breiter wie am Hardtail.
Jaja, Zweit- und drittbike...habe ja schon innerhalb von 4 Wochen zwei Bikes gekauft? Noch eins gibt der Geldbeutel nicht her....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. Januar 2018)

Vielleicht findet man das alte ja doch noch ...dann haste ein Zweitbike


----------



## aixro (26. Januar 2018)

Ehrlich gesagt, ich hoffe es sogar


----------



## Pete04 (27. Januar 2018)

Willi - never give up! Heute Nachmittag um 4 Uhr tret ich nach der Tankstelle direkt inne Bremse: Bulls Bike schwarz-blau-weiss!
Der "vermeintliche Entwender" war zu dem Zeitpunkt inne "Point-Tanke" auf der Pingsdorfer Straße...Ich hatt' schon den Feuerlöscher
inne Hand um den Unfried mit viel Frieden zu versehen - da sagt de Gattin: Kuck mal, weisse Gabel und Grips passen nitt!
Recht hatte se, war ein Vorvorvorjahresbike...Zeigt abber: einmal sensibilisiert iss datt Netz eine Krake und hat Mission!
Stay hoffnungsvoll, der Pete! PS: Gut, datt ich den rechtschaffenen Tropf nicht "gelöscht" habe....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aixro (28. Januar 2018)

Hi Pete,
jetzt aber nicht jeden der ein Schwarz/weisses Bulls fährt umhauen 
Aber vielen Dank!!!

Viele Grüße
Willi


----------



## Trail Surfer (28. Januar 2018)

aixro schrieb:


> Hi Pete,
> jetzt aber nicht jeden der ein Schwarz/weisses Bulls fährt umhauen
> Aber vielen Dank!!!
> 
> ...


Ach was, der Pete zeigt den pöhsen Purchen nur, was man im Wrestling unter einem _Einsteiger_ versteht


----------



## aixro (25. April 2018)

Hat jemand eine Tour für den 1.Mai geplant? Muss nicht unbedingt in der Ville sein


----------



## JanEk90 (23. Mai 2018)

Grüße an alle, 

wie umfangreich sind denn eure Touren? Wie sieht das Terrain aus? 
Komme auch aus der Gegend und bin Anfänger, sowohl Kondition als auch Fahrtechnik. 

Jan


----------



## aixro (24. Mai 2018)

Hallo Jan,
wenn ich alleine fahre, ist das Terrain recht anspruchslos, da ich noch nicht viele Trails bei uns kenne, ich fahre meistens in der Ville rum, ein paar kleine Singletrails habe ich schon gefunden. Bin dann in der Regel mindestens 25 km unterwegs.
Von der Fahrtechnik liege ich im Level immer noch weit unten, auch von der Kondition her. Können aber gerne mal zusammen fahren, um Kondition aufzubauen.

Willi


----------



## Pete04 (25. Mai 2018)

Moin, Willi & Jan! Gerne mal in Richtung JFFR orientieren, wir wollen das Forum Ville mal wieder etwas aufleben lassen....
Wir starten nach dem WE gerne mal 'ne Feierabendrunde, lasse Euch per PN mal datt Beste vom Villegemüse zukommen....
Stay tuned, der Pete!


----------



## JanEk90 (25. Mai 2018)

Nabend Willi & Pete, 

liest sich sehr gut - leider macht mir mein desolates Material einen Strich durch alle Pläne. Ich würde aber ggf. künftig nochmal auf euch zukommen, wenn ich wieder fahren kann. 

Dank & Gruß, 
Jan


----------



## Thiemsche (29. Mai 2018)

@Pete04 Ich komme aus Hürth-Fischenich und bin auch noch auf der Suche nach geeigneten Hometrails für ne Feierabendrunde. Der Technische Anspruch kann da auch sehr gern etwas höher liegen. Fahr seit ca. 10 Jahren auch Biketrial und von daher sind technische Abfahrten genau mein Ding. 
Gruß.
Lars


----------



## aixro (29. Mai 2018)

JanEk90 schrieb:


> leider macht mir mein desolates Material einen Strich durch alle Pläne.


Was bedeutet desolates Material?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (29. Mai 2018)

Hey, Lars - da hast du ja 'ne Forenikone inne Nachbarschaft! Tja, technische Abfahrten inne Ville sind ein gar rares Gut,
etwa so häufig wie abgelooste Kette bei Aron Gwin... Egal, wir bemühen uns mal für ein Komposée!
Wegen dem Feiertag macht sicher der eine oder andere die Brücke - oder gar die Fliege - daher gerne ab WE
mal in den Fred "Just for Fun Riders" verschwenken, da würd' mehr gepostet....Ride on, der Pete.


----------



## Thiemsche (30. Mai 2018)

Das im Ville kaum bis keine Triallastigen Abfahrten zu finden sind dacht ich mir schon. Hauptsache es geht nicht nur aufwärts ist mein Credo.


----------



## JanEk90 (5. Juni 2018)

aixro schrieb:


> Was bedeutet desolates Material?


Hallo, 
also ich besitze leider nur ein gebrauchtes Rad, an dem einige Teile erneuert werden müssen. Aktuell problematisch ist hauptsächlich der hintere Bremssattel, zwei der vier Kolben sind nicht richtig gangbar. Weiterhin warte ich auf neue Kettenblätter, da die niemand in Bonn lagernd hatte.. 

Grüße


----------



## Pete04 (5. Juni 2018)

Gebrauchte Räder sind oft die Perlen der Menschheit - meine Kurze schlug kürzlich auf mit dem Rahmensticker "Weltmeisterrad 1954"
- hammers gestaunt! Du kannst nach PN gerne mal reinschneien und wir kucken mal in die Bastelbox! Stay tuned, der Pete -
mit Helferlisyndrom getestet!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. Juni 2018)

JanEk90 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> also ich besitze leider nur ein gebrauchtes Rad, an dem einige Teile erneuert werden müssen. Aktuell problematisch ist hauptsächlich der hintere Bremssattel, zwei der vier Kolben sind nicht richtig gangbar. Weiterhin warte ich auf neue Kettenblätter, da die niemand in Bonn lagernd hatte..
> 
> Grüße


----------



## aixro (6. Juni 2018)

JanEk90 schrieb:


> Weiterhin warte ich auf neue Kettenblätter, da die niemand in Bonn lagernd hatte..


Hast Du schon welche bestellt, oder welche brauchst Du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JanEk90 (6. Juni 2018)

@Pete04 : das ist wirklich mehr als entgegenkommend, wenn ich mir weiterhin nicht geholfen bekomme, werde ich darauf zurückkommen und dir mit meiner Unwissenheit deine Zeit stehlen.. 

@aixro : Shimano Deore XT 38 -24 bei 2x10, sollten heute jedoch noch geliefert werden. Hoffentlich waren das die letzten Teile diese Saison.. 

Reperaturanleitung bereis mehrmals geschaut, Danke. Zugegeben, ohne derartige Tutorials wäre ich sowieso aufgeschmissen.. 

Dank an alle, 
sonnige Grüße aus Bornheim


----------



## delphi1507 (7. Juni 2018)

JanEk90 schrieb:


> Dank an alle,
> sonnige Grüße aus Bornheim


Direkt Bornheim? Dann kannst du auch bei mir nach Absprache vorbeischneien....


----------



## JanEk90 (7. Juni 2018)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Direkt Bornheim? Dann kannst du auch bei mir nach Absprache vorbeischneien....



Ja, relativ zentral in Bornheim. Danke für das Angebot, wirklich sehr hilfsbereit die hiesigen Lokalisten.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. Juni 2018)

JanEk90 schrieb:


> Shimano Deore XT 38 -24 bei 2x10



Du kannst auch die normalen Deore nehmen, die haben zwar nicht so bling bling tuns aber genauso


----------



## JanEk90 (8. Juni 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> Du kannst auch die normalen Deore nehmen, die haben zwar nicht so bling bling tuns aber genauso



das wusste ich nicht, ist aber nun getauscht. Beim Innenlager bspw. bin ich eine Serie höher auf XTR gegangen, unabhängig eines möglichen Nutzens. 

Sorry an den TE, ich habe eine Unterhaltung in dein Thema reingequetscht, stoppe das hiermit. 

auf ein baldiges WE!


----------



## aixro (8. Juni 2018)

kein Problem


----------

